# Topics > Agriculture >  Kobi, fully autonomous all-season robot which guarantees you a perfect garden, The Kobi Company, New York, USA

## Airicist

Designer - The Kobi Company

----------


## Airicist

Meet Kobi

Published on Sep 28, 2016




> Your fully autonomous all-season robot which guarantees you a perfect garden. 
> All year long.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Kobi Co. Introduces First All-Season Autonomous Robot for Yard Work"

October 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The Kobi Co's new all-season robot for yard work

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> The 3-in-1 autonomous robot can remove snow, mow the lawn, and clean up leaves. Beta testing is now under way.

----------

